# Postfix error

## MaGuS

Hi all,

if just installed postfix and after sending mail from root to root on localhost and now I've got some errors in mail.warn:

```

Jul  5 12:19:19 gentoo postfix/qmgr[1454]: warning: transport local failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: premature end-of-input from private/local socket while reading input attribute name

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: private/local socket: malformed response

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: transport local failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/master[7691]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 7696 exit status 1

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/master[7691]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Jul  5 17:24:12 gentoo postfix/master[7691]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 7697 exit status 1

Jul  5 17:24:13 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: premature end-of-input from private/local socket while reading input attribute name

Jul  5 17:24:13 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: private/local socket: malformed response

Jul  5 17:24:13 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: transport local failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul  5 17:30:08 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: premature end-of-input from private/local socket while reading input attribute name

Jul  5 17:30:08 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: private/local socket: malformed response

Jul  5 17:30:08 gentoo postfix/qmgr[7693]: warning: transport local failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul  5 17:30:08 gentoo postfix/master[7691]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 7728 exit status 1

Jul  5 17:30:08 gentoo postfix/master[7691]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

```

I already done a 

```
emerge postfix --emptytree
```

 but it doesn't fix the problem.

Does anybody ot a solution for my problem?

Best regards,

Magnus

----------

